# [Solved]Unable to mount Canon

## jordanwb

When I plug in my Canon PowerShot A560 digital camera into a USB port I get this error:

 *Quote:*   

> Unable to mount Canon, Inc. Canon Digital Camera
> 
> Error initializing camera: -53: Could not claim the USB device
> 
> 

 Last edited by jordanwb on Fri Jan 23, 2009 12:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jordanwb,

Please post yur /proc/bus/usb/devices with your camera connected and powered up.

Many cameras use Picture Transport Protocol (PTP), not usbstorge for access. Try gphoto2

----------

## jordanwb

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Please post yur /proc/bus/usb/devices with your camera connected and powered up.

 

The Canon is the last one:

 *Quote:*   

> JORDAN-CD3CDA3B jordanwb # cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
> 
> T:  Bus=08 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2
> 
> B:  Alloc= 44/900 us ( 5%), #Int=  3, #Iso=  0
> ...

 

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Many cameras use Picture Transport Protocol (PTP), not usbstorge for access. Try gphoto2

 

I believe it would use PTP because in Windows it shows up as a Camera and not a flash drive.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jordanwb,

This page suggests that your A560 can be switched between USB storage and PTP

gphoto2 supports it in PTP mode.

Your USB device arrangement is good. Your only USB2 device is the camera and its not sharing with any USB1 devices.

I used usbview to look at your USB device tree.

----------

## jordanwb

Okay I put CAMERAS="canon" in my make.conf and recompiled libgphoto2 and added my user to the plugdev group. I no longer get the error but my camera doesn't mount.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

jordanwb,

Correct. When you use PTP, it doesn't mount, nor does it need to.

You can drive gphoto2 from the command line, which is rather ugly or find a GUI for it.

----------

## jordanwb

But On Ubuntu or ArchLinux it was mounted automatically and I could click on it on the desktop. So obviously it could be "mounted" somehow.

I found this and I installed gphoto2 and ran "gphoto2 --auto-detect" but nothing showed up. Nothing - except errors - showed up for "gphoto2 --get-all-files"

[Edit]

I solved it. I put "ptp2" in CAMERAS and removed canon then recompiled gphoto2 and it worked. On that page it refered to autofs. I wonder if I could use that to automount MTP devices?

----------

## Section_8

My previous camera was a canon - it was PTP only and couldn't be mounted directly as a filesystem.  I used a USB card reader when I wanted to do that.  There are a couple of other alternatives:

If you use KDE, there is a kioslave that will access a PTP camera as a virtual filesystem in konqueror.

You could try gphotofs (http://www.gphoto.org/proj/gphotofs/), which is a FUSE module that supports a PTP camera.  It doesn't look like this is in portage.

----------

